# Types of Free Bingo Bonuses!



## blakejean (Oct 11, 2011)

The cup of online bingo is brimming with the hot and sumptuous free bingo bonuses! So much so, that if it’s your first time on online bingo, you might get confused as to when to claim which bonus. So, to make it easy I have listed some important types of free bingo bonuses for you…

Sign-up Bonus: It is a kind of free bingo bonus that welcomes you right when you step on a bingo site to sign up and begin with your *123 bingo online * journey.

First Deposit Bonus: Also known as the initial deposit bonus, it is a *free bingo bonus* that treats you right when you make your first deposit with a bingo site.

Regular Deposit Bonuses: Regular deposit bonuses are the strip of never-ending bonuses that serve you with back-to-back bonuses every time you make a deposit with a bingo site.

Chat Bonus Bucks: Popularly referred as the chat BBs in the online bingo terminology, it is a free bingo bonus that keeps filling your pockets bit-by-bit as you play and win on the enthralling range of bingo chat games hosted by the chat hosts in the online bingo rooms.

Not all the sites provide you with all types of free bingo bonuses! But when it comes to free bingo bonuses, 123bingoonline is my personal choice as it features all the bonus types with best-in-market values. So, you can try it too!


----------

